# Did you know this about US health insurance?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Since my husband was unemployed for a few months, we went on COBRA.

I mean, after all, even pre-existing conditions need looking after.

I was following oncologist's order and making appts with the proper diagnostics provider (Nota Bene: the NHS makes those arrangements for you.....)

I made an appointment to get a port (necessary to take fluid chemotherapy) which fell into the next month. My husband started his new job on Monday. No one pointed out to him (including the HR Benefits Manager), he just happened to read it ( he did enjoy 15 years of the same employer so he would not have experienced this before), that it is AGAINST the law to continue to use the COBRA once you are re-employed.

That would have meant, had I gone to the hospital tomorrow, not only would the insurance info that I gave is now rendered useless, but that I would have been billed personally for the procedure, which, I asked, costs $9452.80 to people who do not have health insurance.

Even when I was asking what is the charge to the person scheduling me, apparently that she loathed doing because she took several days to get back to me....... after I said, "I guess, I'll call billing myself" on her voicemail. I explained to her that I was asking because of the transition that my husband and I were making in health insurance. 

Shouldn't people who work in admin for doctors know these things? and be proactive about communicating this to would be patients / aka customers.....

Why do they make it so complicated and mysterious?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

When does his new insurance kick in?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> When does his new insurance kick in?


It started when he started work. But I was advised by the hospital that if I don't details of my insurance when I arrive, it's best not to come. IOW, it's best to cancel.

It was hard to find a phone number that was not asnwered by voicemail this afternoon .....during opening hours and after the lunch hour.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't understand. Either you are covered by COBRA, or you are covered by the new insurance, correct? Whichever one was in effect on the day of your treatment would have to pay. Unless there was a lapse between coverage providers.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Livvie said:


> I don't understand. Either you are covered by COBRA, or you are covered by the new insurance, correct? Whichever one was in effect on the day of your treatment would have to pay. Unless there was a lapse between coverage providers.


I'm no longer covered by COBRA.

I am covered by the new insurance.

However, I do not yet have that ALMIGHTY insurance card that you need before anyone in healthcare talks to you.

Therefore, whoever decided to answer the phone in billing today at the hospital told me it was better to cancel.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

So thankful I live in Australia, this would never happen over here. The US health system is absolutely brutal.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> I'm no longer covered by COBRA.
> 
> I am covered by the new insurance.
> 
> ...


You can't go on the new Mickey Mouse Insurance Co. web site and print a card? How long before added?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

john117 said:


> You can't go on the new Mickey Mouse Insurance Co. web site and print a card? How long before added?


Not having lived in the US for 25 years, I am clueless as to how the insurance system works.

If we get health insurance through an employer, is that part of the ACA /Obamacare.

I think the problem with not having one's card on them is that it forces the provider to trust the patient....... 

I see how on the many forms that Ihave to sign there is a reminder that all unpaid bills go straight to a collections agency.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I just had a fun US health insurance thing. My company is changing payroll companies, so on Oct 1 we started new insurance, reset all deductibles and out of pocket maximums. On October 29th, I had an issue with my leg that my doctor thought could be a deep vein thrombosis, and was advised to go to the emergency room.

That bills is $2900, for 30 minutes in the ER and an ultrasound. I estimate the actual cost of the procedure and peoples time to be about $300. Whatever though, I get to pay it.

Now, the new payroll company does their annual renewal effective Nov 1, so that $2900 is already gone and my deductibles and OOPM is reset to 0. Go USA!


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

NextTimeAround said:


> Not having lived in the US for 25 years, I am clueless as to how the insurance system works.
> 
> If we get health insurance through an employer, is that part of the ACA /Obamacare.
> 
> ...


You should be able to call the insurance company and get all the details you need, subscriber number. I would think the doctors office would be able to work with you on this. Also does you husbands new employer have an HR department? If so they should be able to help also. If not who ever handles the health insurance. I know I have a good insurance agent who helps me out for my my employees and is usually very helpful with these types of situations. Have you asked you doctors office to make sure they take the insurance you now have.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

NTA I tried to send you a PM but for some reason could not do it on my phone. Just wanted to ask how your treatments are going and hope you keep us posted. 

Also I had missed that you moved back to U.S.. Praying for you!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

For me, I would have explained that I just received coverage from my H employment. I do not have a medical card as it has not been issued as yet. For now, sign me up for the procedure with in mind insurance info is forthcoming, if that is a problem please begin the process for a payment plan. Generally, if not all, hospitals are agreeable to payment plans. In short, I would not have canceled a much needed medical procedure as a result of not having a insurance card in hand. 

I hope you get well quickly and with little complications.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeswecan said:


> For me, I would have explained that I just received coverage from my H employment. I do not have a medical card as it has not been issued as yet. For now, sign me up for the procedure with in mind insurance info is forthcoming, if that is a problem please begin the process for a payment plan. Generally, if not all, hospitals are agreeable to payment plans. In short, I would not have canceled a much needed medical procedure as a result of not having a insurance card in hand.
> 
> I hope you get well quickly and with little complications.


That's what I did say. The person in billing advised me to cancel.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

It seems, so far, that no one has ever heard of this rule.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> That's what I did say. The person in billing advised me to cancel.


Which is insane. Does one go to the ER and advised to cancel treatment because the med card is at home? At the end of the day, it is a service that you can pay for out of pocket or insurance.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> That's what I did say. The person in billing advised me to cancel.


That's just lazy on their part, sorry.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I think whoever you talked to that told you to cancel was either a moron or just too lazy to help you out. I have run into a fair number of admin/clerical (non medical) workers, particularly in public healthcare settings, who clearly were just uninterested in doing anything even slightly out of their way to help customers out with anything. What you encountered was more a product of bad customer service than the admittedly sometimes tricky insurance situation. 

Your new insurance is in effect. Even if you don't yet have your card. The last time I changed insurances, I ran into a similar situation. When the receptionist at the doctor's office asked for my insurance card, I told her that we'd just changed providers and that I didn't yet have a new card. There was zero issue with being seen. And I just sent them a scan of the new card when it came in. But, if you know who your new policy is with, you can likely print proof of insurance from their website, or get it from the HR department at your employer. 

Since you do have active coverage, even if they'd billed you directly for this procedure, you could have simply sent them your insurance information and directed them to re-file it with your insurance. I've done that several times recently. My son was in a fairly horrible car accident and wasn't in a position to provide proof of insurance to emergency services, the helicopter transport company, or the trauma center ER. They all billed us directly for the full costs of care - well into the six figures in total. I just called their billing departments, provided his insurance information and it was all re-billed to insurance. We ended up paying only the expected out of pocket deductibles rather than the full billing amounts.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeswecan said:


> Which is insane. Does one go to the ER and advised to cancel treatment because the med card is at home? At the end of the day, it is a service that you can pay for out of pocket or insurance.


I understand that when you present yourself to emergency, the hospital by law is not supposed to turn away anyone with a true emergency. Now when that patient is stabilised, the hospital is allowed to ship them out. Maybe they bill them, but if they don't get any money out of them, they raise the prices on everyone else.

Remember in 2012 how Romney said, yes, the US has universal healthcare....... it's called the emergency room. 

Women who don't have health insurance will go to the emergency room for delivery. I read harrowing article about how women wait in the parking lot so that they are so far along it becomes an emergency.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Rowan said:


> What you encountered was more a product of bad customer service than the admittedly sometimes tricky insurance situation.


Agree. NTA in the US medical system you are a customer and at times you'll need to stand up for yourself. You also need to keep an eye costs, your doctor doesn't know what or how much your insurance covers and it is a good idea to discuss costs with the doc. I'm talking more about routine stuff, wishing you the best for your treatment.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I worked as an office manager in a clinic briefly. They don't have to have the card to validate your coverage; it just takes a little extra work on their part. And that receptionist obviously didn't want to do it. If you have confirmation of coverage, they can find it. I'm sorry they gave you the runaround


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> It seems, so far, that no one has ever heard of this rule.


I think that most of us know that once you chance insurance carriers, you need to use your new insurance coverage. That's what this is about.

It's not clear why you were not able to get anyone at your new insurance company on the phone. You should have been able to get someone to talk to. And you should have been able to print out your insurance card.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> I understand that when you present yourself to emergency, the hospital by law is not supposed to turn away anyone with a true emergency. Now when that patient is stabilised, the hospital is allowed to ship them out. Maybe they bill them, but if they don't get any money out of them, they raise the prices on everyone else.
> 
> Remember in 2012 how Romney said, yes, the US has universal healthcare....... it's called the emergency room.
> 
> Women who don't have health insurance will go to the emergency room for delivery. I read harrowing article about how women wait in the parking lot so that they are so far along it becomes an emergency.


I wonder what the circumstances are for those women because there is insurance available. If they are low income it's free or extremely low cost. All they had to do was go to the local welfare office and apply.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

personofinterest said:


> I worked as an office manager in a clinic briefly. They don't have to have the card to validate your coverage; it just takes a little extra work on their part. And that receptionist obviously didn't want to do it. If you have confirmation of coverage, they can find it. I'm sorry they gave you the runaround


This is a very good point. I've had medical office staff call into to get my insurance info as well. 

NTA, you might want to call the medical facility where the person told you to cancel the appointment and talk to their manager. Clearly someone needs some extra training since this person who advised you to cancel gave you bad advice.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I saw my oncologist today as I wanted to get a urine test. (it was getting kind of orangey.)

So he doesn't mind billing me directly. He told me to hurry up and get the prescription the he made with CVS Specialty. I thought I wouldn't be able to use it until I had the port in. But he told me to get it anyway.

Well, CVS Specialty told me that my insurance has been terminated. So what my husband has told me is true.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> I saw my oncologist today as I wanted to get a urine test. (it was getting kind of orangey.)
> 
> So he doesn't mind billing me directly. He told me to hurry up and get the prescription the he made with CVS Specialty. I thought I wouldn't be able to use it until I had the port in. But he told me to get it anyway.
> 
> Well, CVS Specialty told me that my insurance has been terminated. So what my husband has told me is true.


What about your new insurance?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> What about your new insurance?


Gotta hand over the deets before they do anything. Even in life and death situations, let's face, these are businesses.


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2018)

You could try contacting your county Dept of Health and Human Services, or similar organization (depends on state/county) and ask if there is a possibility of obtaining emergency coverage. It is temporary, and outlines exactly what it will cover. If you need a port, and chemo medication, it should cover the procedure and prescription. It is designed for people who have immediate need during an insurance lapse. I have used it, and it was easy to get with my doctor's verification.

As for a doctor's office not helping verify insurance, it is their job to make sure your insurance is valid for an appointment. Other than that, it isn't. They used to be very helpful, and go above and beyond to help patients, but that has not been the case for years (at least in my experience). 

If you arrange a payment plan, expect it to be for 3 months, unless you contact a special medical financing company (the hospital can tell you who to contact for help paying medical bills...and it is rarely the hospital or doctor's office). I have an account with a medical financing company that is easy to work with, charges no interest, and doesn't send bills to collections. It has been a godsend with the medical issues I have. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I know there are times when I forgot my card but when I gave the receptionist my license (using my license no) and I told her the name of my insurance company, all the information was online. There was not any need to even call or talk to anyone (who may not even be in the office at the time). We live in the 21st century, I don’t get why insurance companies don’t have all this information online. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Ikaika said:


> I know there are times when I forgot my card but when I gave the receptionist my license (using my license no) and I told her the name of my insurance company, all the information was online. There was not any need to even call or talk to anyone (who may not even be in the office at the time). We live in the 21st century, I don’t get why insurance companies don’t have all this information online.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I don't have a US driver's license. I use my passport for ID.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I'd go to the dr anyway. If the insurance changed and the hospital is looking to bill someone, they'll move heaven and earth then.

Prior to actual billing, it is sad that the admin person being asked is just trying to get persons off their phone.

It's really sad this is normal. It's another case for Customer to push both in person and over the phone.

Best of luck to you and family. Hang in there.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> I don't have a US driver's license. I use my passport for ID.




Even with this form of ID and lack of a physical card, I find it hard to believe that the medical staff themselves are discouraging you to get a necessary procedure. I get there may be some delay in the information because of the timing of events. But....

Most medical facilities use third party billers and thus would send you a bill weeks sometimes months after the procedure. It would seem that by then the medical facility and the insurance company could have things sorted out. 

In medical care timing is important even if billing is not. I’m no so sure, other than elective medicine, that it is wise to wait. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

There's not much you can do with a passport these days.

I can't even get my own birth certificate w/o a driver's license.

In some states, a passport won't do to even vote in federal elections.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

NTA, welcome back to the USA where EVERYTHING is now a profit point for corporate greed. I had a few similar issues with insurance.
First about 2 years ago I signed up for insurance in early December. I paid my first months premium and set up autopay. About a month later I was leaving for a month long trip and called the insurance company for a card. I got passed around to a dozen various people who either couldn't find my account or claimed they couldn't give me information due to HIPPAA laws. They said if I needed medical care while I was gone to just use an ER since they couldn't refuse treatment. Finally after I went ballistic that they had had my money for over a month, someone called me back with some information. In the meantime every person I had talked to ordered a new card for me. When I got back I had a stack of mail from the insurance company. After opening the first dozen or so envelopes and finding the same card in each. I shredded the rest. Apparently one of them was a bill. Later I got a notice cancelling my insurance for non-payment. When I called and told them I had set up auto-pay they said I hadn't so too bad.
The next year I needed hernia surgery. So I went to my doctor for a referral. The specialist confirmed I had a surgery (duh, that was why I was there) and wanted to schedule surgery. I asked how much? "I don't know, call your insurance company" So I checked. Just the operating room was going to cost more than my entire deductible ($6500) not to mention the surgeon's fee, the anesthesiologist, nurses, supplies etc. In the end I found a place in Maryland to do the procedure to $1750 TOTAL! The local surgeon was booking 4 months out. The place in Maryland scheduled me in two weeks. 
Our healthcare system is a joke, it is no wonder you see more and more places popping up on the internet allowing you to order ED, birth control pills and other treatments.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> Even with this form of ID and lack of a physical card, I find it hard to believe that the medical staff themselves are discouraging you to get a necessary procedure. I get there may be some delay in the information because of the timing of events. But....
> 
> Most medical facilities use third party billers and thus would send you a bill weeks sometimes months after the procedure. It would seem that by then the medical facility and the insurance company could have things sorted out.
> 
> ...


I don't think they are discouraging the patient but instead claiming that they will be unable to help someone with new insurance and no insurance card understand their benefits. For example a new policy will likely have a high deductible and out-of-packet maximum with different amounts for in-network and out-of-network care. 

So you walk in with new insurance mid November and a patient is now likely responsible for up to many thousands of dollars until deductibles are met. Meanwhile under cobra all the deductibles were likely already met. Then come January deductibles will likely reset again. Ouch!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

badsanta said:


> I don't think they are discouraging the patient but instead claiming that they will be unable to help someone with new insurance and no insurance card understand their benefits. For example a new policy will likely have a high deductible and out-of-packet maximum with different amounts for in-network and out-of-network care.
> 
> 
> 
> So you walk in with new insurance mid November and a patient is now likely responsible for up to many thousands of dollars until deductibles are met. Meanwhile under cobra all the deductibles were likely already met. Then come January deductibles will likely reset again. Ouch!




obviously in the wrong forum, but it would be nice if Health insurance was no tied to a persons job, portable insurance. 

A cath port for chemo is something that person may not be able to wait for while paperwork “ported” over from one form to the next. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> There's not much you can do with a passport these days.
> 
> I can't even get my own birth certificate w/o a driver's license.
> 
> In some states, a passport won't do to even vote in federal elections.


I'm a bit confused as to why a passport, which verifies one's citizenship, wouldn't be acceptable to vote. In AZ, a passport is recognized as a legitimate form of citizenship, and it allows folks to vote.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I got an appointment now for Nov 28. Perhaps my oncologist can give me chemo without the port for the first couple of times.

I asked the oncologist to try to schedule the appointment for me because when I called the department they sent me back to "Elizabeth." She who works from 8:30 to 4:00 with i hour off for lunch each day. Her outgoing message promises to return phone calls in 24 hours which is not true. And her outgoing message does not give anyone else's name to call. It makes me want to question the organization of the office .... which I may do.

I was concerned that E would retaliate and never call me. So I called the department's main number. When I asked to schedule this time, the woman said she would take care of it. By the end of the day E called -- a lot less sassy -- and gave me a date.

I don't understand why the hospital is loather to give out the cost of surgeries and procedures ........ but I bet if it were don more often, even people lucky enough to be on someone's payroll, with generous health insurance would give them pause about whether this system is sustainable ...... for their children and for their relatives who are not as lucky as they are......


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> I got an appointment now for Nov 28. Perhaps my oncologist can give me chemo without the port for the first couple of times.
> 
> I asked the oncologist to try to schedule the appointment for me because when I called the department they sent me back to "Elizabeth." She who works from 8:30 to 4:00 with i hour off for lunch each day. Her outgoing message promises to return phone calls in 24 hours which is not true. And her outgoing message does not give anyone else's name to call. It makes me want to question the organization of the office .... which I may do.
> 
> ...


There might be a reason that they don't want to give out the cost of surgeries and procedures.

Most do not have one cost as there are usually several entities involved, each of which will bill you. The include: hospital fee for surgery, hospital room for recovery, hospital room if you stay overnight, surgeon, anesthesiologist, any doc who checks up on you (not the surgeon), etc.

Plus, they do not know how much you will be charged till they know what insurance you do or do not have. When I was in the hospital in 2016, my primary insurance company had a contract with the hospital for a reduced rate. It was about 50% of the going rate. I also had Medicare which had negotiated rates which were very low.

Now if you don't have insurance, they often will end up excusing at least 50% of their stated normal rate.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Thank God that when I visit the USA I am covered by two health insurance policies, one from my bank, one from my employer, which is based in the USA.

Whilst the NHS is not perfect (and despite what you might have heard, it isn't free, everyone in the UK pays National Insurance contributions from our wages) it does have some advantages.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Thank God that when I visit the USA I am covered by two health insurance policies, one from my bank, one from my employer, which is based in the USA.
> 
> Whilst the NHS is not perfect (and despite what you might have heard, it isn't free, everyone in the UK pays National Insurance contributions from our wages) it does have some advantages.


This what people will be concerned with when the NHS gets fully privatized.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

There actually was a health plan in the early 2000s that did just that, give out prices paid so you could price shop. Legit prices. We loved it.

It lasted 2 years, bought by a competitor and shuttered.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Prodigal said:


> I'm a bit confused as to why a passport, which verifies one's citizenship, wouldn't be acceptable to vote. In AZ, a passport is recognized as a legitimate form of citizenship, and it allows folks to vote.


It's the assumption in the midwest that every adult must drive ....... or else something is wrong with them. Also, DLs have the home address on them, presumably the same address as one's voter registration.


Non Americans always like to remind Americans how the percentage of Americans who have passports is very low...... and therefore, see little more than the US their entire life.

It is ironic to give the driver's license such primacy given the fact that you can get a license without being a citizen. And I'm thinking now that maybe I should get more copies of my birth certificate while my mother is still alive since her name is on it and my father is dead.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

john117 said:


> There actually was a health plan in the early 2000s that did just that, give out prices paid so you could price shop. Legit prices. We loved it.
> 
> It lasted 2 years, bought by a competitor and shuttered.


As long as my insurance makes it cheap for me, I'll just go whereever my doctor sends me. Fortunately, this hospital is "in network" or else I would have had to pay 30% of the cost, about $3,000.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> This what people will be concerned with when the NHS gets fully privatized.


We have what is called a Post Code lottery. In some areas of the UK if you need cancer treatment or heart surgery, for example, you have no realistic chance of treatment.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> We have what is called a Post Code lottery. In some areas of the UK if you need cancer treatment or heart surgery, for example, you have no realistic chance of treatment.


I would be interested in seeing how that works. the machinery that's used in cancer detection and monitoring would lead me to believe that a critical mass would be necessary to support all that stuff. Not to mention, all the expertise of the professionals who deal with it. I was very impressed when an oncologist told me that she was now working on her PhD in some specific area of oncology. 

Cities are always going to have a greater variety of resources.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

My wife has A cancer scare.

Thankfully she was clear, because the delays in getting it checked out would have probably caused her death had she had cancer.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> My wife has A cancer scare.
> 
> Thankfully she was clear, because the delays in getting it checked out would have probably caused her death had she had cancer.


My experience was that I was fast tracked. The GP calmly said, let's see if we can rule out cancer. She suggested 2 hospitals (I lived in central London) and I chose the one closest to my home. What a way to choose an oncologist. But then most Americans would be constrained to "what's in their network." so that's not exactly choosing an oncologist on the basis of their prior success with patients either.

I was able at that time to ride my bike to chemo sessions and doctor's appts. Pretty close and not hilly. I felt sorry for the patients who came from out side London since train fare is not that cheap nor are parking spaces. I never asked them if they had a choice closer to home.

MattMatt, do you live in one of the more rural parts of the UK?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> It's the assumption in the midwest that every adult must drive ....... or else something is wrong with them. Also, DLs have the home address on them, presumably the same address as one's voter registration.


A person can also get a State ID instead of a state driver's license.



NextTimeAround said:


> Non Americans always like to remind Americans how the percentage of Americans who have passports is very low...... and therefore, see little more than the US their entire life.


This is irrelevant. Most Europeans have ever been out of Europe. That's basically equivalent to people in the USA never going outside of the USA.



NextTimeAround said:


> It is ironic to give the driver's license such primacy given the fact that you can get a license without being a citizen.


Insurance companies do not require that a person be a citizen. The driver's license, or state ID, are simply photo IDs that can be used as proof that the person with the ID is the person on the insurance policy. 



NextTimeAround said:


> And I'm thinking now that maybe I should get more copies of my birth certificate while my mother is still alive since her name is on it and my father is dead.


I'm curious. What does your mother still being alive have to do with you getting copies of your birth certificate? I don't get the point you are making here.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> A person can also get a State ID instead of a state driver's license.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told by the office that prints BCs that only people whose name appear on the BC AND have an American DL can get the BC.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Thank God that when I visit the USA I am covered by two health insurance policies, one from my bank, one from my employer, which is based in the USA.
> 
> Whilst the NHS is not perfect (and despite what you might have heard, it isn't free, everyone in the UK pays National Insurance contributions from our wages) it does have some advantages.


How much does it cost monthly?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> I was told by the office that prints BCs that only people whose name appear on the BC AND have an American DL can get the BC.


Did you ask them if a state ID was ok? It should be ok since they are equivalent to a driver's license for the purpose of ID.

It sounds like you do not drive. Why not get a state ID?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> As long as my insurance makes it cheap for me, I'll just go whereever my doctor sends me. Fortunately, this hospital is "in network" or else I would have had to pay 30% of the cost, about $3,000.


It is rare to be pigeonholed into one health care provider unless in a rural area or complete crap insurance. Here and there you may find exceptions but usually your guy is in network. That was part of the issues with HMO providers but was addressed well in the most benevolent ones. 

I've changed insurance a dozen times and still see the same docs. Only when you move things get a bit iffy.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> How much does it cost monthly?


The bank's is free, sort of, it's part of a monthly fee we pay for our premium bank account.

And my employer pays for the health insurance for my wife And me. Though our government charges us tax on it as a benefit in kind.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> The bank's is free, sort of, it's part of a monthly fee we pay for our premium bank account.
> 
> And my employer pays for the health insurance for my wife And me. Though our government charges us tax on it as a benefit in kind.


Ok, so now I'm confused. Are you saying that the gov does not withhold anything from your pay for your healthcare?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Ok, so now I'm confused. Are you saying that the gov does not withhold anything from your pay for your healthcare?


We pay income tax, VAT (purchase tax) and National Insurance which goes towards healthcare costs.

You can have private insurance too. But if your employer pays for it, the government taxes that as a benefit in kind.

That was introduced by the last Labour government.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Things seem to be moving along quite well now. On Tuesday, I was offered a slot on Thursday. Maybe they squeezed me in. The head of the department even dropped by to make sure that I was there to apologise for the confusion.

Ahhhhhhh, corporate granted insurance what a sweet berry to suck. I only had to pay $50 for a $10,000 procedure.

With the cobra, we had to pay $2800 for the first bottle of pills (monthly supply) And $15 each time I renewed.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> Things seem to be moving along quite well now. On Tuesday, I was offered a slot on Thursday. Maybe they squeezed me in. The head of the department even dropped by to make sure that I was there to apologise for the confusion.
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, corporate granted insurance what a sweet berry to suck. I only had to pay $50 for a $10,000 procedure.
> 
> With the cobra, we had to pay $2800 for the first bottle of pills (monthly supply) And $15 each time I renewed.


I see you found the bucket of gold at the end of the rainbow! >


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> I see you found the bucket of gold at the end of the rainbow! >


Don't have the drugs yet.

It crossed my mind for a moment Why don't I pay $10,000 with my card and get airmiles.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> Don't have the drugs yet.
> 
> It crossed my mind for a moment Why don't I pay $10,000 with my card and get airmiles.


I suppose you could pay $10,000 with your card and then bill the insurance company and they reimburse you.

However, there is a good chance that your insurance company will not be paying the provider $10,000. They will negotiate a much lower cost and pay only that. So if you pay, they will only reimburse you the negotiated amount.


----------

